# Flame room etiquette - please read



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE*
The flame room is designed to allow one and other to vent their feelings about anything at all. It is designed to *NOT* be moderated, and ultimately can contain bad langauage. A couple of things though, please do *NOT* use a large font on a explicit word. It can get individuals into trouble if they are seen at work / home. Also, refrain from using a swear word in the Thread Title...just makes it a little more....well, acceptable to others.

The Flame Room is a place where you can get things off your chest using adult language if required. It is *NOT* a place where you can post adult orientated threads or things that may not be suitable for work. It is *NOT* an adult only room, it simply *MAY* contain adult language in the threads.

*IMPORTANT*
The flame room will *NOT* tolerate personal attacks against any individual on this forum. This is out of respect of the fact that everyone is different, and just because they have an opinion, it does not warrant them being libeled / slandered. This is a legal issue, and as such we do *NOT* want to have to experience any court proceedings in any form. At the end of the day it will be down to the forum, not the individual, if it does go that far.

Any incitment towards racial hatred or predudice is a serious offence, not only in the eyes of this forum, or the people who browse it, but also in a Court of Law. The owners of this Forum can be soley held responsible for comments made on any of the boards on this site, and will not risk being exposed to this. Failure to abide by this *WILL* result in you being banned from this forum either for a period or permanently. You have been warned.

That's it.....

Flame Away!!!!


----------

